# Apelidos e alcunhas



## Muito obrigado

Boa tarde!!! 
Poderiam dar uns poucos exemplos em português, por favor? Não dá para pensar na relação com o espanhol sem entender primeiro esta diferença em português.
Obrigadíssimo


----------



## Vanda

No português brasileiro eles serão sinônimos na primeira acepção da palavra.
O apelido/alcunha do Ronaldo (nome) jogador de futebol é Ronaldinho Gaúcho (apelido/alcunha). 
O apelido/ alcunha  do Ronaldo Nazário era Ronaldo Fenômeno, Ronaldinho, hoje é "a barriga do Brasil". 
apelido = Designação especial de alguém ou de alguma coisa
alcunha = Cognome geralmente depreciativo que se põe a alguém, e pelo qual fica sendo conhecido, tirado de alguma particularidade física ou moral; apelido, apodo.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Já sei que Zezé, Carlinhos e Beto são hipocorísticos (palavra a que se dá uma intenção de carinho). Antes pensava que eram apelidos.

Vejamos se entendi o que disse! Barriga do Brasil (para Ronaldinho Nazário) é alcunha inspirada num aspecto negativo do físico desta pessoa. Fenômeno, pelo contrário, é alcunha inspirada no desempenho dele no compo de futebol. Ok, apelido pode ser usado como alcunha.

Em Portugal, apelido é usado como sobrenome. Então Nazário é o apelido de Ronaldo, mas com outro sentido.

Obrigadíssimo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá.
 
Em quanto á relação com o Espanhol, posso dizer que o apelido é o *sobrenombre* e o sobrenome é o *apellido*. Engraçado, né?
 
Miguel de Cervantes, “El Manco de Lepanto”
 
Apellido = Cervantes
Sobrenombre = “El Manco de Lepanto”
 
Abraços.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado said:


> Em Portugal, apelido é usado como sobrenome. Então Nazário é o apelido de Ronaldo, mas com outro sentido.
> 
> Obrigadíssimo



É mesmo verdade que em Portugal apelido é usado como sobrenome, assim como no espanhol ?


----------



## Mangato

En español también hay a mi entender diferencias de matiz.
*Sobrenombres*: El Cid, El Manco de Lepanto, El Gran Capitán. Encierra un cierto orgullo su uso y destaca una cualidad
*Mote*= alcunha. Normalmente ridiculiza al apodado. Sobrenombre grotesco

Luis Aragonés, seleccionador nacional de fútbol 
Sobrenombre: El sabio de Hortaleza
Mote: Zapatones 

Por se interesar a alguém; em galego alcunha diz-se *alcume*


----------



## zelis

Muito obrigado said:


> Boa tarde!!!
> Poderiam dar uns poucos exemplos em português, por favor? Não dá para pensar na relação com o espanhol sem entender primeiro esta diferença em português.
> Obrigadíssimo


 
De Portugal, dou um exemplo, com o *nome* de um poeta português, António Manuel Couto Viana.
Nome:António Manuel Couto Viana.
*Nome*: António Manuel (nome composto; pode dizer-se só «António»)
*Sobrenome*: Couto Viana (ou só »Viana»).
*Apelido*: Couto Viana (ou só «Viana»); a regra é vir primeiro o «nome» da mãe e por último o do pai.
*Alcunha*: epíteto geralmente depreciativo que distingue uma pessoa pelas suas qualidades físicas, morais ou uma circunstância de vida qualquer
*Cognome*: epíteto que distingue uma pessoa pelas suas qualidades físicas ou morais,  pelos seus feitos, exemplo: os cognomes dos reis

Saindo destes usos mais frequentes, ouve-se e lê-se uma razoável sinonímia entre estas palavras. Se formos à história destas designações, voltamos enriquecidos.


----------



## Carfer

Ricardo Tavares said:


> É mesmo verdade que em Portugal apelido é usado como sobrenome, assim como no espanhol ?


 
É, é mesmo verdade, Ricardo. E não tem nada de pejorativo.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> É mesmo verdade que em Portugal apelido é usado como sobrenome, assim como no espanhol ?


 
No espanhol, *apellido* é o sobrenome familiar. Aqui ao invés que em Portugal e no Brasil, o costume é utilizar primeiro o apelido do pai seguido do da mãe. Mas a lei autoriza escolher o ordem, e inclusive colocar consecutivamente os dois de qualquer progenitor.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Faz uns dois anos ou mais que li numa página de Internet que em Portugal usavam a palavra sobrenome para segundo nome. Por exemplo, em Maria de Jesus, "de Jesus" é o sobrenome. Em Marcos António, "António". Evidentemente _*sobrenome*_ pode ter vários significados.

Outro comentário, mas agora acerca do espanhol, é que eu também pensava que "Charo", "Marga", "Pepe" eram "apodos". No entanto, encontrei na definição desta palavra no _Diccionario de Usos del Español_ de María Moliner uma definição parecida a "mote". E lendo a definição de "hipocorístico" no mesmo dicionário vi que esta sim é a palavra adequada para as formas carinhosas usadas na linguagem familiar.

Gostei imenso de ver todas as respostas a esta dúvida. Muitíssimo obrigado a todos!


----------



## andre luis

Um outro sinônimo para alcunha é VULGO.


----------



## Carfer

andre luis said:


> Um outro sinônimo para alcunha é VULGO.


 
Acho que não é exactamente um sinónimo, andré luís. Quando dizemos "_F_...., vulgo _alcunha (a que for)",_ vulgo tem o significado de '_vulgarmente_', _'conhecido pelo vulgo (_a generalidade das pessoas_) como....', 'habitualmente conhecido como...'._ Em Portugal, pelo menos, não conheço _vulgo_ como sinónimo de _alcunha._



> Faz uns dois anos ou mais que li numa página de Internet que em Portugal usavam a palavra sobrenome para segundo nome. Por exemplo, em Maria de Jesus, "de Jesus" é o sobrenome. Em Marcos António, "António".


 
Também nunca ouvi. Sobrenome é o mesmo que apelido, logo corresponde ao matronímico ou ao patronímico.


----------



## andre luis

Carfer said:


> Acho que não é exactamente um sinónimo, andré luís. Quando dizemos "_F_...., vulgo _alcunha (a que for)",_ vulgo tem o significado de '_vulgarmente_', _'conhecido pelo vulgo (_a generalidade das pessoas_) como....', 'habitualmente conhecido como...'._ Em Portugal, pelo menos, não conheço _vulgo_ como sinónimo de _alcunha._
> 
> 
> 
> Também nunca ouvi. Sobrenome é o mesmo que apelido, logo corresponde ao matronímico ou ao patronímico.


Nos sites de Direito,no Brasil,aparecem como sinônimos...e por exemplo, são usados para cadastramento de réus em processos criminais;mas a sua explicação Carfer está correta,não podemos trocar na mesma frase vulgo por alcunha...Geralmente, Fulano,vulgo X.
Em cache Neste site mostra como usamos vulgo e alcunha.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Acho que não é exactamente um sinónimo, andré luís. Quando dizemos "_F_...., vulgo _alcunha (a que for)",_ vulgo tem o significado de '_vulgarmente_', _'conhecido pelo vulgo (_a generalidade das pessoas_) como....', 'habitualmente conhecido como...'._ Em Portugal, pelo menos, não conheço _vulgo_ como sinónimo de _alcunha._


 
En español, utilizamos el término *vulgo*, para referirnos a la forma popular de llamar a una cosa u objeto. En mi opinión, nunca para referirnos a una persona. En este último caso utilizamos el término *alias*

_Ejemplo:_

_Tijereta, vulgo cortapichas_

_Luis Aragonés, alias Zapatones_

*Saludos,*

*MG*


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> En español, utilizamos el término *vulgo*, para referirnos a la forma popular de llamar a una cosa u objeto. En mi opinión, nunca para referirnos a una persona. En este último caso utilizamos el término *alias*
> 
> _Ejemplo:_
> 
> _Tijereta, vulgo cortapichas_
> 
> _Luis Aragonés, alias Zapatones_
> 
> *Saludos,*
> 
> *MG*


 
Oi Mangato.
 
Para mim “vulgo” em Espanhol sempre foi sinônimo de “povo” ou “as massas”. É possível que o uso do que você fala seja Espanhol peninsular?
 
Abraços.


----------



## Fray Luis

"Vulgo” em Espanhol é sinônimo de “povo”, sim, mais não se diz de uma pessoa só.


----------



## Mangato

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi Mangato.
> 
> Para mim “vulgo” em Espanhol sempre foi sinônimo de “povo” ou “as massas”. É possível que o uso do que você fala seja Espanhol peninsular?
> Abraços.


 
Sim, moro na Espanha.

Aqui se dizemos *el vulgo*, estamos a nos referir à massa, à população. É um termo despectivo. Seu antónimo é *la élite.* Mas quando depois de um termo técnico ou científico dizemos _vulgo + outro nome_, utilizamo-lo como advérbio e indicamos a palavra de uso popular.

Exemplo: _Blenorragia, enfermedad venérea caracterizada por una secrección infecciosa de la mucosa uretral; *vulgo,* purgaciones._

*vulgo**.*
(Del lat. _vulgus_).

*1. *m. El común de la gente popular.
*2. *m. Conjunto de las personas que en cada materia no conocen más que la parte superficial.
*4. *adv. m. *vulgarmente* (‖ comúnmente).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Sim, moro na Espanha.
> 
> Aqui se dizemos *el vulgo*, estamos a nos referir à massa, à população. É um termo despectivo. Seu antónimo é *la élite.* Mas quando depois de um termo técnico ou científico dizemos _vulgo + outro nome_, utilizamo-lo como advérbio e indicamos a palavra de uso popular.
> 
> Exemplo: _Blenorragia, enfermedad venérea caracterizada por una secrección infecciosa de la mucosa uretral; *vulgo,* purgaciones._
> 
> *vulgo**.*
> (Del lat. _vulgus_).
> 
> *1. *m. El común de la gente popular.
> *2. *m. Conjunto de las personas que en cada materia no conocen más que la parte superficial.
> *4. *adv. m. *vulgarmente* (‖ comúnmente).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Entendi.

Muito obrigado Mangato.

Abraços.


----------

